# Toothbrush for shell cleaning?



## DonaTello's-Mom (Feb 15, 2010)

I read on the web you should use a Toothbrush for shell cleaning, a soft one. Is this true? What if anything should you clean their shells with? What I've been doing is checking his shell after I soak him. (not that I know what I'm looking for). I haven't used a toothbrush on him yet. Please remember I'm a newbie keeper. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 15, 2010)

thats what i use. i just rinse it with warm water, and lightly brush their toes, carapace, and plastron.


----------



## harris (Feb 15, 2010)

Same here. Warm water, soft toothbrush, no chemicals. And don't push down on the brush too hard.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks spike. I wasn't sure about it.

What should I be looking for when I brush him?


----------



## sulcata (Feb 15, 2010)

i use toddlers toothbrush and worm water every time i soak them


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 15, 2010)

I also use baby teeth toothbrush on mine in small smooth circular motions, then dry and a drop of olive oil just to give a nice shiny look and to nurish the shell, Mini loves it.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 15, 2010)

Biker Chic Spain:

Are we ok to use olive oil on a tortoise shell just to make it look shiny?
Ir will it fry the shell under the heated lamp?

xx


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 15, 2010)

No olive oil

Only water


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 15, 2010)

Please never put anything on a tort's shell except water and maybe any prescribed meds for shell conditions (only after consulting an experienced vet). It isn't natural and can cause harm.


----------



## gyang333 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a toothbrush that I run over my turtle's shell once in awhile.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 16, 2010)

It doesnt fry them as only a small amount is used on a tissue then dried of with another it does not harm the Tort or the shell it is a natural ingriedient and torts will eat olives especially the Testudo gaeca thats natural in Lorca where olive trees grow.


----------



## chadk (Feb 16, 2010)

Speaking of being 'natural'.... how many torts in the wild get this washing, scrubbing, and polishing treatment? I like my torts nice and dirty. Sometimes they get a natural rain bath, or a spray from the hose in the summer, but that's about it.

Just curious, why do you wash, scrub, pedicure, polish your torts? So it looks pretty? Health reasons?


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 16, 2010)

I generally give my Red-foots a good cleaning when I do their weigh-ins. It lets me get a good look at the skin and shell to make sure everything is OK. The often crusty mud on the plastron can hide a lot of problems. 

I just use warm water and an old washcloth, but may use a soft scrub brush if it is crusted on. If it is really bad, I will even use a little salt as a scrubbing agent.

Sometimes I'll give them a nice polish before photos or going to a show. I will use a drop of olive oil or glycerin if I have any, and work it all over the shell. 

I've done my research and can find no reason to suspect that a little olive oil, hand lotion, or similar reasonably natural product that can be used on human hands and nails will cause my tortoises any harm. 

I am not recommending it as a regular practice or that it be slathered on, or that you use stuff full of chemicals, or that it be left on- but a little once in a while does not seem to pose much of a risk.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the main thing to be concerned about is putting on too much so that it attracts dirt. This MIGHT cause the tortoise to overheat in the sun or bright light.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 17, 2010)

I only put a small amount of olive oil on a tissue and that will do four torts, i make sure its virgen oil as that is just from the olive, because ordinary olive oil has the stones and other stuff in it. 
I only do it after they have had a nice warm bath with just luke warm water the toothbrush and then dried because of temperature drops,then i apply the oil, i only do this when i bathe them once a month twice at the most.
It also helps to nurish the shell


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 17, 2010)

Oil? Why not Turtle Wax?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 17, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Oil? Why not Turtle Wax?



That's FUNNY.


----------



## sammi (Feb 17, 2010)

The only reason I "clean/scrub" Ernie, is because sometimes he gets poop smeared on himself, or I see traces of urates that he walked through. Not for "beauty" reasons.


----------

